# Team Tiamat Rom



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Flashed this last night and so far its pretty smooth. It broke my 3G, but other than that the subtle improvement is nice. Anyone else running it?


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

been running it for over 48 hours now. It is the start of great things to come.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

No doubt bro!


----------



## TDRaul (Jun 10, 2011)

I am planning on installing it this weekend


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

TDRaul said:


> I am planning on installing it this weekend


Let me know how you like it


----------



## evams (Jun 11, 2011)

Solid so far!
WiFi Xoom.


----------



## TDRaul (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got it on there tonight. I am loving it. Dont have 3G activated so I can not comment on it.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone else here beta besting 1.1?


----------



## cabagekiller (Jun 7, 2011)

I am but my home button is borked...lol I can see it being clicked but it does nothing.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

cabagekiller said:


> I am but my home button is borked...lol I can see it being clicked but it does nothing.


Have you tried a wipe and reinstall?


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> Anyone else here beta besting 1.1?


You're test 1.1 right now?


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

huntken said:


> You're test 1.1 right now?


Yea, its definitely epic!


----------



## BWCorvus (Jul 22, 2011)

I am here


----------

